# rear sentra sway bars?



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Our sentras didn't come with a rear sway bar, so I was wondering if you could put an aftermarket one on. I'm pretty sure though because suspension techniques makes one for our car, but I just wanted to be sure before I buy it.


----------



## NissanBoy85 (Oct 6, 2002)

yeah man, its legit. i think you have to drill some hole though, but im not sure. I want a front and rear sway bar setup. Ive also read that front control arm braces help alot with tieing up the front end too. I have a front strut tower bar and stiffer springs and kyb shocks. My car already handles like a champ. I cant wait for all of my suspension upgrades.


----------

